

Market for whole-disk encryption Mac software - wagerlabs

What is the market for whole-disk encryption software for the Mac? It seems to be cornered by PGP right now but I wonder if there's room for another player (me).<p>Yes, I can write the whole thing, EFI-pre boot prompt and IOKit driver included. The question is should I?<p><pre><code>    Thanks, Joel
</code></pre>
---
http://linkedin.com/in/joelreymont
======
cperciva
I don't think many people need whole-disk encryption; for the vast majority of
situations, encrypted home directories are sufficient (and support for this is
provided in OS X).

~~~
latrokles
and yet, <http://citp.princeton.edu/memory/> , there's much work to be done on
it. According to their findings, FileVault on OS X turned out to be the
easiest to break.

------
wmf
The market (as in people who will pay) appears to be the enterprise, so how
are your sales skills?

